# Gruppenabsicherung Frequenzumrichter.



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Ich habe so eine Absicherung mal in einer Anlage gesehen.Das Prinzip ist schon klar.Der Motorschutzschalter wird auf den Wert des FU eingestellt und der FU passt zum Motor(oder umgekehrt).Das Kurzschlussstromauslöseverhalten des Motorschutzschalters muss vor der Sicherung auslösen.Aber wie dimensioniert man das genau?Bei der Gruppenabsicherung habe ich die Nennströme der einzelnen Verbraucher zusammengezählt und 20% draufgeschlagen.


----------



## ioStart (18 Februar 2022)

eventuell den Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2022)

Eine Gruppenabschaltung ist nur Sinnvoll, wenn es kleine FUs sind und 
nicht alle FUs zur gleichen Zeit mit ihrer Nennleistung arbeiten. 
Einfach die Summe der Nennströme zusammen zählen und etwas
draufschlagen ist Sinnfrei.


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Ja sind kleine FU's.Man hat den Vorteil das man eine Trennstelle hat.Immerhin hat das die Firma Bosch so gemacht.
Wie legt man die Vorsicherung aus?


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Wie legt man die Vorsicherung aus?


Diese Schaltung ist außer der Trennstelle m.M.n. völlig sinnfrei.
1. ein Geräteschutz kannst du nicht erreichen, außer es gehen alle FU der Gruppe auf einmal hoch.
2. für einen Leitungsschutz sind die Gruppensicherungen wahrscheinlich auch nicht geeignet da es seperate Leitungen zu den einzelnen FU sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2022)

Die Hersteller geben normal in den Betriebsanleitungen etwas vor, demnach würde ich
es auslegen.


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Wenn keine Vorsicherung da ist muss der Kurzschlussstrom des Motorschutzschalters mit dem Hauptschalter zusammenpassen.
Ohne Vorsicherung hängt man ja direkt auf dem Hauptschalter.Das ganze ist recht kompliziert mit Selektivität und zeitlicher Auslösecharakteristik.
Also Sicherung und Motorschutzschalter ist so unüblich nicht.Ist aber recht teuer, wenn man viele Geräte hat.Das will man ja mit der Gruppenabsicherung verhindern.Diese Sicherungswerte oben in der Tabelle gelten ja pro Gerät.Die Frage ist ja gerade wie macht man es wenn man mehrere dranhängt.
Als ich aus dem Schaltplan händisch die Verbraucher zusammengezählt habe bin ich so auf etwa die Summe der Nennströme der Motorschutzschalter(Nennstrom vom FU) + etwa 20% gekommen.


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2022)

Erst einmal ist Deine Vorsicherung der Leitungsschutz.
Das bedeutet, daß Du alle Zuleitungen nach den Vorsicherungen auslegen mußt.
Das bedeutet u.U., wenn Du bei den Sicherungen sparst und alle Nennströme zusammenzählst, daß Du die Einsparung durch Kupfer ggf. zu nichte machst, weil Du zu hohe Querschnitte verlegen mußt.

Als nächstes mußt Du den maximalen Kurzschlußstrom ansehen, den der Motorschutz abschalten kann. Wenn Du durch die Netzkonfiguration einen höheren Ik haben kannst, mußt Du das durch die (Schmelz-)Vorsicherung erreichen.

Wie schon oben erwähnt, kommt es dann noch darauf an, wie viele Verbraucher gleichzeitig angeschaltet sein können. Nur wenn Du 100% Gleichzeitigkeit hast, kannst Du einfach die Nennströme zusammenzählen.

Wenn Du die Selektrivität genau bestimmen willst, wirst Du nicht um die Auswertung der Nomogramme herumkommen. Alles Andere sind Daumenwerte.

Als letztes solltest Du den Fehlerfall berücksichtigen: Ist es akzeptabel, daß X Motore still stehen, weil an einem ein Fehler vorliegt oder aufgrund einer Wartung/Reparatur eine sichere Trennung durch Herausnehmen der Sicherungen hergestellt werden muß?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2022)

Sicherung größer auswählen, als das Gerät kann/darf ist schlecht.


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Ja die andere Alternative wäre vor jedem Motorschutz noch eine Sicherung.Da wollte man sich scheinbar sparen.
In Summe waren es etwa 100 Frequenzumrichter.Ganz grob.In aller Regel hatten die einen recht kleinen Nennstrom.
Also ich denke nicht das die ohne Überlegung sowas gemacht haben.Die Nennströme waren unter 1 A teilweise.
Es war ja nur eine Frage.Oftmals ist es auch so das sie Mindestquerschnitte verlegen.Ob hier 100% Gleichzeitigkeit ist?
Ich sage mal ja. im Bereich Pharmaprozesstechnik.


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> wäre vor jedem Motorschutz noch eine Sicherung


Den Motorvollschutz übernimmt normalerweise der FU. Damit degradierst du den Motorschutzschalter zu einer Sicherung. Also warum nicht auf den MSS verzichten und dafür ein Sicherungselement mit einer gL/gG Sicherung vor jeden FU und auf die Gruppensicherung verzichten.
Optimalerweise das Sicherungselement auf eine Schiene montieren. Somit hast du auch keine Probleme bei der Auswahl der Zuleitung.


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Generell finde ich die Lsg. so schlecht nicht.Eine hardwaremässige thermomässige Absicherung vom FU ist so schlecht nicht.
Deine Variante ist ja softwaremässig(i²t).Also wenn man das ohne grosse Rechnung hinbekommt finde ich die Lsg. nicht so schlecht.
Bosch hatte auch zusätzlich noch einen Kaltleiter der ausgewertet wurde.


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

Wenn ich lese 125A Gruppensicherung bist du bei ca50mm² Leitung. Das bedeutet du müsstest von der Gruppensicherung zu jedem MSS diesen Querschnitt legen. Wie willst du den einklemmen bei einer vernünftigen Reduzierung auf den Nennstrom der einzelnen MSS?


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese 125A Gruppensicherung bist du bei ca50mm² Leitung. Das bedeutet du müsstest von der Gruppensicherung zu jedem MSS diesen Querschnitt legen. Wie willst du den einklemmen bei einer vernünftigen Reduzierung auf den Nennstrom der einzelnen MSS?


Und bei den MotorSchutzschaltern sehe ich (verschwommen) 'In = 2,5 A'. In welchem Verhältnis steht das denn zu 125 A bzw. 63 A?


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Nein du legst die üblichen Querschnitte bei unter 1 A.
Die Sicherung ist nur für den Kurzschlussfall.Wenn du die Sicherung weg lässt hängst du direkt auf dem Hauptschalter.
Wenn der Hauptschalter einen höheren Kurzschlusstrom aushält wie der Motorschutzschalter hast du ein Problem.
Im Prinzip will Bosch einen Motorschutzschalter und sich aber gleichzeitig die vielen Sicherungen sparen.
Normalerweise löst ja der Motorschutzschalter weit vor der Sicherung aus.Würde aber ein Kurzschluss den Motorschutzschalter zusammenbacken würde die Vorsicherung rausfliegen, wenn der Hauptschalter einen höheren, Kurzschlusstrom aufweist.
Also so verstehe ich das Ganze zumindest.


----------



## Hesse (18 Februar 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Das bedeutet du müsstest von der Gruppensicherung zu jedem MSS diesen Querschnitt legen.


Es gibt auch MSS die direkt auf Stromschienen sitzen ..... und hohe Kurzschlussströme können .
Preiswert ist dies aber nicht gerade


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Nein du legst die üblichen Querschnitte bei unter 1 A.


Wenn ich von der Gruppensicherung zum MSS 0,5mm² lege und dann am MSS ein Kurzschluss auftritt löst die 125A Sicherung nicht aus sondern es brennt dir der Schaltschrank ab.


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Dort muss ich das legen.Das ist klar.Im Schranck habe ich ja keine langen Wege.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Februar 2022)

Die gezeigte SChaltung ergibt für mich nur Sinn, wenn der MSS nicht dem Kurzschlussstrom der Einspeisung gewachsen ist.
Da die Leitungen von der Sicherung zum MSS nach dem Nennstrom der Sicherung dimensioniert werden müssen, ergibt das nur Sinn, wenn die MSS zum Beispiel auf Sammelschiene montiert sind.
Eine entsprechende Querschnittsreduktion ist so tatsächlich erst ab MSS sinvoll und machbar.
Gezeigte Schaltung dürfte nur bei kleinen FU in einem großen Schrank mit potenter Einspeisung Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Hesse (18 Februar 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn ich von der Gruppensicherung zum MSS 0,5mm² lege und dann am MSS ein Kurzschluss auftritt löst die 125A Sicherung nicht aus sondern es brennt dir der Schaltschrank ab.


Das versuch ich mir gerade Bildlich vorzustellen…von eine 125A Sicherung gehen dann 0,5pmm Drähte ab ?


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Februar 2022)

Ja so ist das auch.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das versuch ich mir gerade Bildlich vorzustellen…von eine 125A Sicherung gehen dann 0,5pmm Drähte ab ?


Das dürfte ähnlich wie hier aussehen https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/querschnitt-nach-hauptschalter-auf-mehrere-leiter-aufteilen.103394/
und kann bis 3 m Leitungslänge geschützt verlegt sogar zulässig sein.

Harald


----------



## Holzmichl (18 Februar 2022)

Jetzt stelle ich mal ne dumme Frage:

So wie der Schaltplan im ersten Beitrag und die Beiträge suggerieren kenne ich das auch, nur in einer anderen Ausführung.

Beispiel:
Großer Hauptschalter z.B. 500A
NH-Trenner oder selektive Lastschalter nach dem Hauptschalter für die Verbraucher z.B. 2 x 160A und 1x 60A
für 2 x Ventilatorantriebe am FU mit 75kW und die "kleine" Sicherung für ein Schienensystem für die ganzen kleineren Verbraucher.
Darauf sitzen dann mehrere LS oder MSS auf speziellen Trägern passend fürs Schienensystem.

Das ist doch rein technisch das selbe Prinzip, bloß Schienensystem anstelle der Einzeladern, oder?


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

technisch ja elektrotechnisch nein.
Schienen wurden in #11 & #16 bereits vorgeschlagen.
Bei einem Schienensystem hast du die Probleme der Zuleitung zu den einzelnen LS & MSS nicht. Hier werden diese ja direkt geklammert. Außerdem haben Schaltgeräte für Schienen meist eine höhere Kurzschluss - Schaltleistung.
Das Übel in der Schaltung ist ja die Gruppensicherung mit den Einzeladern. zu groß zum Geräteschutz und zu groß als Leitungsschutz, bzw. legt man die Leitung entsprechend der Gruppensicherung aus ist eine Reduzierung durch einen MSS auf 2,5A praktisch nicht durchführbar. (Klemmraum der MSS ist viel zu klein)


----------



## Holzmichl (18 Februar 2022)

Alles klar.
Elektrotechnisch ist mir das auch soweit verständlich. Das Schienensystem ist durch Kurzschluss-Schaltleistung und Spannungsabfall passend bemessen und entspricht einem gewissen (üppigen) Kabelquerschnitt, der als Kabelverlegung nicht praktikabel oder möglich wäre.

Nur für BTT: Könnte man eigentlich kurzschlussfeste Verkabelung hinter der Gruppenabsicherung nutzen, um wieder passend zu sein? (Kosten für diese Betrachtung außen vor gelassen)


----------



## Hesse (18 Februar 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Leitung entsprechend der Gruppensicherung aus ist eine Reduzierung durch einen MSS auf 2,5A praktisch nicht durchführbar.


es gibt auch 3-Phasen-Sammelschiene für Motorschutzschalter meist bis 63A ,
dazu gibt es wieder Einspeiseklemmen in 25pmm

OK, bis 125A fehlt noch was
Wenn ich jetzt die „3m Regel“ auf 25pmm anwende fühlt sich das für mich aber besser an wie mit 0,5pmm


----------



## holgermaik (18 Februar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> fühlt sich das für mich aber besser an wie mit 0,5pmm


ist absichtlich etwas überspitz formuliert. trifft es aber im Kern
Um eine 125A Sicherung sicher auszulösen brauche ich mindestens um die 600A Kurzschlussstrom besser mehr. Bei zu dünner Verdrahtung geht der ganze Schrank in Flammen auf da die Abschaltzeit viel zu lang wird.

"Wenn ich jetzt die „3m Regel“ auf 25pmm anwende" bedeutet aber auch doppelt isoliert in besonders geschützter Verlegeart.

Wenn ich das alles beachte bin ich preislich so hoch, dass auch jeder FU seine eigene Sicherung bekommen kann und es ist technisch wesentlich besser.


----------



## silverfreaky (19 Februar 2022)

Also ich habe mir ein Programm epInstrom besorgt.Dort konnte ich noch keine Kombination Sicherung und Motorschutzschalter zusammenstellen, wo nicht eine Fehlermeldung "Teileselektivität verletzt" bekomme.
Bin jetzt extra von der Gruppenabsicherung mal weggegangen und habe nur versucht eine Sicherung und einen Motorschutzschalter zu plazieren.
Meines Wissens errechnet sich die Leistung P=U*I*cos phi*Wurzel3.Dort haben sie den Faktor Wurzel 3 vergessen beim Motorsymbol.Ich habe die deswegen angeschrieben, aber noch keine Rückmeldung.Kann mir mal jemand eine Kombination schicken
wo  Sicherung und Motorschutzschalter ausgelegt sind?Ich würde das dort mal gerne eingeben.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 Februar 2022)

Habe mit dem Programm epInstrom nochmal gearbeitet.Bin ansonsten zufrieden.Diese Konstellation hat er jetzt gefressen.
Kann das jemand mal beurteilen?Mit den Werten habe ich mal gespielt.Ansonsten bin ich überrascht wie einfach man hier 
vorankommt.Kabelquerschnitte,Spannungsabfall,Querschnitte,Stromversorgung scheinen zu stimmen lt. Programm.
Vielleicht ist hier jemand der hiermit schon mehr Erfahrung hat.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Februar 2022)

Bei der Annahme, daß auf Kabelpritsche ohne Häufung bei maximal 25°C verlegt wird:

35mm² ist dann belastbar mit ~126A, Betriebsstrom: ~63A, Nennstrom Sicherung: 125A --> das ist OK.
10mm² ist dann belastbar mit ~60A, Betriebsstrom: ~34A, Nennstrom Motorschutzschalter: 40A --> das ist OK.
2.5mm² ist dann belastbar mit ~25A, Betriebsstrom: ~7A, Nennstrom Motorschutzschalter: 8.5A --> das ist OK.

Der eingesetzte Motorschutzschalter hat neben der einstellbaren thermischen Auslösung eine magnetische Schnellauslösung, daher ist er für den Leitungsschutz geeignet.

Der Spannungsfall vom NH-Trenner bis zum 24kW-Verbraucher liegt bei 3%, auch das ist OK.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 Februar 2022)

Danke.


----------



## holgermaik (22 Februar 2022)

Problematisch ist die Verteilung in der Werkstatt.
kommend: 35mm²
maximaler Querschnitt für MSS - 10mm²
Da du den Querschnitt minimierst müssen hier weitere Schutzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 Februar 2022)

Dann wären praktisch(die 10mm²) die Begrenzung.Würde jetzt für mich bedeuten, man pfriemelt das geschwind so um, das man maximal die
10mm²/Vorsicherung bekommt und setzt dann eine(oder mehrere) weitere Sicherungen.
Ist aber mit dem Programm sehr leicht zu machen.Oder es gibt diese Sicherungen mit mehreren Anschlüssen sodaß man mehrfach wegfahren kann
und dann auf einem Klemmenbock verteilt.Das ist dann eher Praxis.Trotzdem Danke für die Info.


----------

